# Pandorus Sphinx Moth spotted mating in West London?



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Today on my way into work in Acton I had the privilege of seeing what looked for all the world like a mating pair of Pandorus Sphinx moths.

However, I thought these were a North American moth - is there anyone here that could shed light on the situation? There seem to be a few of them about, is it possible that we have a new import to the UK or have there been documented breeding communities of these moths for a while?

Or is it possible that I have misidentified another type of Sphingidae that looks very similar?

Any info would be much appreciated, I don't know much about moths but I was intrigued by how gorgeous these were. Always been a sucker for a hawk moth!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm, as far as I'm aware there's none of these in the UK. They could have come into the UK on some import and started breeding but I can't honestly see it. 

I'm thinking its more likely a Orleander Hawk Moth.


First it the Pandorus Sphinx









And second is the Orleander Hawk moth.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

To be honest, although those look similar, I wouldn't like to say it's the second one - the wings look far smoother around the edges than what I saw which had a more scalloped look to them. 

Also, the flying time is way out (by two months) for an Orleander...they're usually on the wing in August from what I read, whereas the flight time is bang on for a Pandorus Sphinx.

I'll try and get photographs today if I see any - that should give us a more definitive answer


----------

